# [SOLVED] Openoffice brak polskiego słownika

## tropt

Witam wszystkich.

Od kilku dni szukam z moją przyjaciółka www.google.pl  :Smile:  jak zainstalować polski słownik w openoffice i nic. Jest angielski niemiecki i inne a polskiego jak nie było tak nie ma. W opcjach językowych jest co prawda możliwość wybrania słownika polskiego ale nie ma przy nim takiego "ptaszka ABC" czyli słownik jest niegostępny.

Proszę o pomoc.

Pozdrawiam.Last edited by tropt on Fri Jan 27, 2006 12:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## v7n

Spytam tak - czy przyjaciolka odnalazla juz DictOOo.sxw ?

----------

## Mr_Frodo

A czy czasem OO nie moze korzystac z aspella/ispella?

----------

## tropt

 *Quote:*   

> v7n
> 
> Spytam tak - czy przyjaciolka odnalazla juz DictOOo.sxw ?

 

Nie znalazła, ale dzięki tej sugestji mam już słownik  :Smile: 

Okazuje się że to nie był problem tylko niedopatrzenie

W OO w menu Plik -> Kreatory -> zainstaluj nowe słowniki

to jakby ktoś miał jeszcze problem.

Dziękuje wam.

----------

## Kajan

[SOLVED]  :Wink: 

Pozdro

----------

## waltharius

Żeby niepotrzebnie nie tworzyć nowego wątku podczepię się pod stary. Otóż nie mogę załadować słwoników z makra bo zwyczajnie jak na nie klikam to nic się nie dzieje. Dodatkowo jak skopiuję tekst z Opery i wkleję do writera to zamienia mi polksie literki na znaki zapytania. W menu OOo ustawiłem język na polski. Nie bardzo wiem co z tym fantem zrobić. Przeczytałem kilkadziesiąt postów na forum o OOo ale jakoś nikt nie miał podobnych objawów.

Wie ktoś co z tym zrobić?

Pozdrawiam

walth

----------

## Raku

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> [SOLVED] 

 

APEL   :Cool: 

----------

## tuniek

Raku  :Smile:  a jak zrobiłem małe HOWTO w ten temat  :Smile:  toście krzyczeli że nie trzeba :>

----------

## Raku

 *tuniek wrote:*   

> Raku  a jak zrobiłem małe HOWTO w ten temat  toście krzyczeli że nie trzeba :>

 

bo było już nie raz na forum  :Smile: 

ale widocznie trzeba. Pomyliłem się   :Cool: 

----------

## waltharius

No cóż mi się też do tej pory wydawało, że uzuskanie polskiego słownika w OO pod Gentoo jest łatwe, ale teraz mi zwyczajnie nie reaguje jak naciskam w makrach na OODict. Tak samo w Plik-->dodaj nowy słownik czy jak to tam jest. Szukałem na forum, ale nie znalazłem, dlatego napisałem.

Pozdrawiam

walth

----------

## sza_ry

OO dic raz; 

[url] http://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/OpenOffice.org/Instalacja_s%C5%82ownik%C3%B3w [/url]

 :Wink: 

----------

## piotruspan

ja ostatnio dodawalem slownik za pomoca eselect oodict + myspell / nawet dziala  :Smile: 

----------

## waltharius

 *sza_ry wrote:*   

> OO dic raz; 
> 
> [url] http://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/OpenOffice.org/Instalacja_s%C5%82ownik%C3%B3w [/url]
> 
> 

 

No to się nie zrozumieliśmy  :Smile:  Ja pisałem, że to robiłem. Na najróżniejsze sposoby. I poprzez eselect też. Ale nic mi się nie pojawia. Nie otwiera się żadne okno. Nic. W tym właśnie problem. Ale będę jeszcze kombinował ze spolszczeniem systemu, chociaż nie sądzę aby to miało coś do gadania w tej sprawie.

pozdrawiam

walth

----------

## psotnik

Spytam, bo kto pta nie błądzi  :Laughing:  działa wam tezaurus?? Bo umnie jakoś nie  :Rolling Eyes: 

I też dziwnie bo w Plik->Kreatory nie mam pozycji zinstaluje słownik, zawsze prze DictOOo.sxw to robię

(OO.org kompilowany)

----------

## karaluch

Witam, pracuje na openoffice 2.3.1-r1 w dwoch wersjach, kopilowanej i z binarki.

Dodawalem slowniki najpierw do wersji z binarki i jak sie okazalo aby uruchomic DictOOo.sxw tzreba zmniejszyc poziom bezpieczenstwa dla mark. Operacja sie udala, moglem tez uzyc kreatora z menu plik tak jak to pisza na stronie openofficea.

Natomiast sprawa sie nieco komplikuje gdy chce wlaczyc DictOOo.sxw w openoffice kompilowanym, okno dialogowe bezpieczenstwa makr po prostu sie nie odpala. Tym samym nie moge uzyc tego makra, opacja z kreatorem z menu plik tez nie wchodz w gre bo nie ma takiego wpisu w kreatorach!

Trzeciego sposob czyli z palca przeniesienie plikow jeszcze nie probowalem ale juz moge powiedziec ze nie mam takiego katalogu jak "ooo".

Macie jakies pomysly ?

----------

## unK

```
emerge hunspell

emerge myspell-pl
```

?

----------

## karaluch

Pierwsze mialem, a drugie bardzo dziekuje, z mojej strony solved !! Thanks

----------

## rofro

Jak teraz się powinno instalować słownik do openoffice-3? Ja zrobiłem to w ten sposób:

1. Zainstalowałem openoofice-bin. (LINGUAS="en pl" ustawione ale to nic nie daje).

2. Wszedłem w Narzędzia > Język > Więcej słowników online.

3. Otworzyła się przeglądarka gdzie wybrałem z listy "Polish". Kliknąłem "get it" i zamiast zapisać od razu otworzyłem w openoffice.

4. Ładnie zainstalowało, i działa dopiero po ponownym uruchomieniu openoffice.

5. Ale to trochę nie jest gentoo-way. Według bugzilli tylko taki sposób teraz.

Inne stare wątki na temat słownika:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4415360.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3352486.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3280838.html

PS. Zapisany plik można także zainstalować później przez Narzędzia > Menedżer rozszerzeń > Dodaj

----------

